# Graduation was yesturday - wasnt nervous!?



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

so graduation was yesturday, worked all day before it and was thinkin about it a lot, and i wasnt nervous, but i thought i would be when i got there. so i get there with a couple friends and im still not nervous. and we all talk for awhile then it finally starts and we walk down to where like a thousand or more people r. still not nervous...i was wondering "what the hell is wrong with me, im normal!" lol, so then when thye get to my name i go up and shake the mayors hand in front of everyone, and still not nervous! it was so cool :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, congrats! My graduation is next Friday, so I'm pretty nervous. I hope it's not as bad as I think it will be. =P

Definite props to you! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

terrific81 said:


> "what the hell is wrong with me, im normal!"


Terrific81,

You're not just "normal", you're a high school GRADUATE! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

terrific81 said:


> "what the hell is wrong with me, im normal!"


Terrific81,

You're not just "normal", you're a high school GRADUATE! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

terrific81 said:


> "what the hell is wrong with me, im normal!" lol


lol that's great! congratulations!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Terrific, terrific81! Congrats as well you are a graduate! Doesn't it feel good? I bet it does! Good luck with your future endeavors! 

gerard


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Awesome. Calm, remember, repeat.


----------

